

Skype’s RC4 key expansion algorithm finally reversed (after 10 years) - jm3
http://tinypaste.com/d92c3

======
jm3
link update: <http://twitter.com/dugsong/status/18015100357>,
<http://skyperc4.pastebin.com/g1xFFFcr>

